# Bunion and hammertoe anyone? (x-post)



## kgginslc (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone out there have problems with hammertoe and/or bunions? Did you have surgery, or were there more conservative methods that you employed succesfully? I'd love to hear any and all experiences (good or bad). My wife is really suffering from this, and we're considering surgery, but hoping not to. Thanks.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, I'll start. I've had three surgeries to correct bunions on my right foot. My left foot isn't as bad, though I was slated to have it done six weeks after the right in 2002. Never had it done, since the results were so problematic.

2002 - Right bunion near big toe. Was working in retail and couldn't take the pain anymore. Had a v-shaped cut made through the bone and moved in about an inch to correct the curvature, a pin placed and the bony protrusion shaved down. Here are the before and after x-rays from the first surgery, and my post-surgical foot (nice and straight).

















2003 - Had the pin taken out, as it was working its way out of my foot. Ouch!
2004 - Had procedure repeated, and scar tissue scraped out as chronic pain had made the whole situation worse. Apparently, this happens in about 50% of cases. I have fibromyalgia, so it upped my chances. Where the pin was, a proper screw is now in. Four years, physical therapy and some scar tissue reduction work later the pain has lessened, but not gone away completely. It's about equal with the left foot now.
2008 - Had a tailor's bunion shaved off the outside of my foot near my pinky toe. No metal put in, since if you shave off too much, your pinky toe will stick out the other way. They went in and clipped down the screw head on the other side at the same time. This surgery has been successful, and allowed me to wear shoes and snowboard boots comfortably again.

Oh yeah, and now I wear orthotics. That's the first, best, and non-surgical line of defense, and I should have done it long ago. Spend the $250 on those.

PM me if there's anything else you want to know. Surgeries one and two were foot in walking boot up to my knee for about 6-8 weeks, and #1 cost me a whole snowboard season. #3 was done at the end of September, was far less painful, only required two weeks in a little surgical shoe, and I was snowboarding again in November.


----------



## kgginslc (Jan 20, 2004)

*Ouchy!*

Thanks for sharing. Your experience with your first surgery is why we're looking for alternatives. Seems like there are many stories of foot surgeries not going well. Nice that your second went better.

Did you have any hammertoe problems accompanying the bunion?


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a bunion and a tailors bunion done at the same time about 2 years ago. I did need hardware in my little toe, as it had progressed too far...

Since the little toe bone also had to be broken, I was literally non-weight bearing for 6 weeks. Since it was my right foot, that also meant no driving. I did a lot of swimming that winter!

I had orthotics prior to surgery, but it was too late for my right foot. It is hoped the orthotics protect my left foot from needing the surgery.

Essentially, if you wait too long to have the surgery, the joint will be damaged to the point where you can never get full function back. By having it done sooner, I preserved the joint and have had a full recovery. Luckily for me, I live in an area where there are surgeons who work with high level athletes, and are athletes themselves, so I was able to benefit from that pool of knowlege and skill. (I'm near Boulder, CO). I suppose it also helps I'm a physical therapist. I did a lot of my own rehab.

I also have a developing hammer toe on that foot, so far since the orthotics aligning my foot in a better position, it hasn't gotten much worse.

Marcia


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

before you go surgery, go orthotics. marcia's right. if i had jumped on that train when i was first told to years ago, i could have saved myself a lot of time and trouble. i don't have a hammertoe issue, which is weird considering i have morton's toe (where your second & third toes are longer than the first) and do a lot of snowboarding, which jam your feet into the end of your boots. in addition to the orthotics, your wife will probably have to come to the same realization i did: pretty shoes need to get replaced with fun sneakers. (99% of the time - we all need to look cute for a night out now and again.) they just provide more room for your feet, and don't screw them up the way heels do. i have a pretty rockin' sneaker collection now, though.


----------



## kgginslc (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, the thing is, she's always worn "sensible" shoes. She wears a lot of Keene's and sandals of various types. Never high heels or pointed toes. In fact, her bike shoes are probably more pointy than any of her regular shoes. 

Right now, it's usually painful for her to walk, but cycling is usually not.

She's done orthotics, and a whole bunch of other devices, and they're not seeming to help much. May have had a little luck with some taping regimens, but not consistent yet.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

hmm...biking probably doesn't bother them because it's not putting as much weight on them as when she walks (i.e. when pedaling). if the orthotics and other remedies aren't working, i'd say to look into the surgery and decide if it's right for you. the results are very mixed, but it could be worth it if it interferes with daily living. despite the issues i've had with mine, it's much better today than it was eight years ago.


----------

